# How long has everyone been at FishForums.com?



## fishfreaks

We have been here about 10 months now.


----------



## (RC)

hmm.. a couple years


RC


----------



## Guest

couple years here too.


----------



## Pareeeee

Umm...about 4 years i guess


----------



## Osiris

yup I got few years on this baby as well, stuck with it even through the crash of '04. lol


----------



## mrmoby

Well.....since Valentines Day '04 when I got my first 55g, so a year and a half I reckon.....


----------



## flynngriff

I found you guys in January... So six moths for me.


----------



## blor

about 2.5 weeks


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

a year and a little more...


----------



## Lydia

about 7 months (i used a different name for a little while then created a new one)


----------



## Jonno

well i'm the new kid on the block, so i have been here for about 2 months and i need more posts ! :help: 

- Jonno


----------



## DavidDoyle

Since early in 01.


----------



## Damon

Couple of years. Was here for the big crash also. Not sure how I found this site. Maybe Derreck and Blair I would guess.


----------



## malawi4me2

Since around Apr of '04, I think...


----------



## fish_doc

Since about 2:01 
Oh Wait you mean the first time I logged in.

A few years.


----------



## fish_doc

I just never turn that window on my computer off.


----------



## Shaggy

Well you all know when I showed up. 





<<<< Look here


----------



## Lydia

lol I remember that....I didnt trust you at all back then...I guess you could tell though, huh?


----------



## Shaggy

You didn't trust me. what did you think I was going to do with the site..


----------



## Pareeeee

laughing...


----------



## Imbrium

I've been here since February, so thats about 6 months. I followed Simpte here from a betta forum.


----------



## Osiris

i thought was hacker when Shaggy showed up lol but he's cool now, hmm reminds me have we sworn him into the gang yet??


----------



## mlefev

I think I've been here since Mid-April when I was trying to figure out what was wrong with my Betta. I ended up addicted to the site and couldn't leave


----------



## fish_doc

> I ended up addicted to the site and couldn't leave


Sounds like a horror movie. *I COULDN't LEAVE ARRRRRRR. *Just remember if you ever get stuck in a horror movie you need to run up the stairs or out into the forest in you pj's. LOL


----------



## fishfreaks

no its first you lock all the doors and windows, then you run upstairs. then you find the "killer" up there and wish u hadnt locked all the doors :lol: It's the way they all go. :-D


----------



## IloveCichlids

I think i have been here for about two or three weeks. Kinda liking this place.


----------



## aquariumfishguy

... Well, I'm late entering the topic as usual... but I came here in 2000 when fishforums was brand new. Was under a different name (which was hacked into). And then registered again in 2002.

So, I would say I've been here almost 4.5 years. Yikes.


----------



## Lexus

December 2004 before the crash


----------



## IloveCichlids

I keep hearing about this crash of 04', I take it everything was lost. What is the story on it for someone who was not here.

Just curious.


----------



## Cichlid Man

Whatever it says on my join date. :lol:


----------



## fishfreaks

i thought you were here before that cichlid man?


----------



## fishfreaks

Baby_Baby said:


> i feel like such a loser. I've been here for almost 3 months or somethin and I have so many posts........


Yea we know babybaby. haha jp


----------



## aquariumfishguy

About the crash.. basically everything was lost, our post counts reset, because we had to re-register. So yeah its not accurate in that it says myself, along with the others who have been here for years only have a few hundred posts. I think I had like almost 3000 or something. But yeah it only averaged out to a few posts a day... so I dont feel like such a dork. lol


----------



## Cichlid Man

Actually you're right, I think I've been hear a LOT longer.


----------

